# A pair



## mrg (Sep 26, 2022)

A pair of black/orange ( faded red ) 58 deluxe Hornets!


----------



## dave429 (Sep 26, 2022)

Those are BadAss! Nice looking pair of bikes.


----------



## Oilit (Sep 30, 2022)

Really nice color combination! Is that a dealer decal on the rear fender?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 30, 2022)

mrg said:


> A pair of black/orange ( faded red ) 58 deluxe Hornets!View attachment 1701802
> 
> View attachment 1701803
> 
> ...



You had the one, did you find another? Great bikes killer color combo


----------



## mrg (Sep 30, 2022)

Found another that was a project and brought it back to life and just moved it down the road, still have my OG one with the HD wheels, on the right.


----------



## Oilit (Sep 30, 2022)

mrg said:


> Found another that was a project and brought it back to life and just moved it down the road, still have my OG one with the HD wheels, on the right.



That's the one with the phone dial front hub, correct?


----------



## mrg (Sep 30, 2022)

Ya, added those with some 2.0’s S7 bricks and other some stuff but I kept the OG rims/tires, bars/neck & seat so it can go back to stock if I ever sell it but it’s my favorite ( and only ) middleweight!


----------

